# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  oo0 جدول مقترح في رمضان 0oo

## وجه القمــــر

:Salam Allah: 

جدول مقترح في رمضان..! 


أخي المسلم : ها أنت أدركت هذا الشهر العظيم بفضل الله ورحمته ، فأر الله من نفسك ما يحب ، فهذه أيام قلائل لا تدري هل تدرك آخرها أم لا، فحافظ على الدقائق الروحانية ، واللحظات الإيمانية ، حتى تصيبك نفحة من رحمة الله فتسعد سعادة لا تشقى بعده أبداً.

---- الفجر ----- 

1-عند الأذان: متابعة المؤذن، والدعاء بعده 
2- القيام للصلاة واستشعار قول الله عز وجل(وقرآن الفجر إن قرآن الفجر كان مشهودا ) 
3- أذكار الصباح بعد أداء الصلاة.
4- حفظ ورد معين من القرآن الكريم 
5- الانتظار إلى وقت الإشراق مع كتاب الله تعالى ، ثم صلاة ركعتي الإشراق .

----- الضحى ----- 

1- الاستيقاظ قبل الساعة العاشرة صباحاً. 
2- قراءة القرآن حتى الساعة العاشرة والنصف. 
3- القراءة في أحد تفاسير القرآن إلى الساعة الحادية عشرة.
4- صلاة الضحى ، قال الرسول-عليه الصلاة والسلام-(صلاة الأوابين حين ترمض الفصال). 
5- قراءة القرآن والاستعداد لصلاة الظهر ، فأنت في رباط مادمت تنتظر الصلاة 

----- الظهر ----- 

1- مع أذان الظهر:الحرص على ترديد أذان المؤذن. 
2- الدعاء بين الأذان والإقامة، فهو دعاء لا يرد بإذن الله . 
3- القيام بالسنن الرواتب: أربع ركعات قبل الظهر ، واثنتين بعدها، فمن حافظ عليها حرمه الله على النار .
4- الحرص على أذكار الصلاة، والمكوث في المصلى فالملائكة تستغفر لك ما دمت في مصلاك مطهراً .
5- مراجعة ما تم حفظه من وردك اليومي من كتاب الله تعالى بعد صلاة الفجر . 
6- متابعة القراءة في كتاب التفسير الذي بدأت به .
7- القيلولة إن أمكن، لتباع السنة في ذلك . 
8- الاستعداد لصلاة العصر، مع تلاوة كتاب الله إلى وقت الأذان .

----- العصر ----- 

1- مع أذان العصر: متابعة المؤذن، والترداد وراءه والدعاء، وتذكر قول الله تعالى(حافظوا على الصلوات والصلاة الوسطى).
2- أداء الصلاة مع الذكر بعدها، وتلاوة القرآن نصف ساعة تقريباً بعد الصلاة .3-من خير ما يستغل به وقت العصر سماع إذاعة القرآن الكريم، وتدوين الفوائد .
3- إعداد الإفطار واستشعار قول الرسول-صلى الله عليه وسلم- (من فطر صائماً كان له مثل أجره ، لا ينقص من أجر الصائم شيىء) وقوله ( في كل ذات كبد رطبة أجر) واستشعار أن ذالك قربة لله بإخلاص النية واحتساب الأجر فيها .

----- قبيل المغرب ----- 

1- قال تعالى (فاصبر على ما يقولون وسبح بحمد ربك قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل الغروب) فاحرص على أذكار المسلم في هذا الوقت وكثرة الاستغفار والدعاء والتسبيح إلى أن يحين وقت الإفطار ، ولا تفرط في هذه الأوقات الغالية.
2- والحرص على الدعاء لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم(إن للصائم عند فطره دعوة لا ترد) ولا تنس المسلمين من دعائك فدعوة المسلم لأخيه في ظهر الغيب مستجابة، وللداعي مثل ما دعا به لأخيه .

----- المغرب ----- 

1- عند الأذان يستحب التبكير بالإفطار ، لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم(لا يزال الناس بخير ما عجلوا الفطر وأخروا السحور). 
2- الترداد مع المؤذن .
3- إتباع السنة عند الإفطار، وذلك بالإفطار على رطب، فإن لم تجد فعلى تمر .
4- التبكير لصلاة المغرب وعدم الانشغال عنها بالأكل والاسترخاء ، والحرص على أداء الأذكار بعدها. 
5- غالباً ما يكون وقت ما بعد المغرب لتجمع الأهل فيستغل بما ينفع. واحذر من إضاعته في المنكرات والملهيات ، فما هكذا تُشكر نعمة الفطر .

 ----- العشاء ----- 

1-الاستعداد لصلاة العشاء والتراويح مع إتباع السنة في ذلك، والحرص على أداء الأذكار بعد الصلاة .
2- المتابعة في قراءة كتاب التفسير ، والحرص على سماع برنامج نور على الدرب.
3- حبذا لو كان النوم قبل الساعة الحادية عشرة، ليكون ذلك عوناً على قيام الثلث الأخير من الليل . 
وقبل النوم : 
أ- الوضوء.
ب- أذكار النوم .
ج- لا تنس وقفة محاسبة ليوم غربت عليك الشمس نقص فيه عمرك ولم يزد عملك وتذكر يوماً فات من هذا الشهر ماذا أودعت فيه من العمل الصالح ؟

 ----- ثلث الليل الأخير ----- 

قال تعالى (أمّن هو قانت آناء الليل ساجداً وقائماً يحذر الآخرة ويرجو رحمة ربه) إن دقائق الأسحار غالية فلا ترخصها بالغفلة فأحيها بـ صلاة ودعاءاً واستغفاراً.
1- الاستيقاظ قبل الفجر، والحرص على إتباع السنة في :أذكار الاستيقاظ من النوم - السواك- قراءة الآيات من آخر سورة آل عمران (إن في خلق السماوات ..)الآية
إيقاظ الأهل للصلاة ، وإطالة القيام كما فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
2- قبل أذان الفجر تناوُل السحور ، وينبغي تأخيره لورود ذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وتذكر قوله سبحانه (والمستغفرين بالأسحار) . 
3- التهيؤ لصلاة الفجر .

أخي الكريم أحرص على:

1- تقوى الله عز وجل في كل حال .
2- كثرة الذكر والتوبة والاستغفار وقراءة القرآن .
3- تجنب الذنوب والمعاصي صغيرها وكبيرها . 
4- الحرص على أعمال الخير والإحسان ، مثل تفطير الصائم ، الصدقة،الإحسان لغير ، صلة الرحم، بر الوالدين، الكلمة الطيبة، الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ، الدعاء ،حسن الخلق،أداء العمرة إن استطعت ،الحرص على السواك،إقامة حلقة ذكر للأهل . أسأل الله عز وجل أن يجعلنا ممن صام رمضان وقامه إيماناً واحتساباً .

أبو جراح
شبكة الفجر


منقووول للفائدة

أتمنى لكم الفائدة  :Sha2: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ليالي رمضان 
سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في...

----------


## ساره_16

مشكووره جزاك الله خيرا....

----------


## ][ro7 al7b][

يزااج الله الف خير

----------


## روعة الاحساس1

يزاج الله خير اختي وجعله في ميزان حسناتج 

بصراحه انا بطبعه وبحاول اطبقه ان شاء الله 

وبدعيلج من كل قلبي لاني كل سنه ابي ارتب وقتي وماالحق اسويلي جدول

----------


## جنان الورد

:SalamAlikom: 
جعله الله في ميزان حسانتك

----------


## فديت اماراتي

تسلميييييييييييين على الموضوع المفيد
الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج,,

----------


## وجه القمــــر

نحن وإياكم إن شاء الله
تسلمون خواتي ع ردودكم الطيبة

----------


## زعابية جلباوية

تسلمين جزاج الله خير 

وعلى كل من ساهم في نشرها

----------


## ام الروايب

يزااج الله الف خير

----------


## سيدة_المسا

مشكوره جزاك الله خيرا....

----------


## ام عمر1

يزاج الله خير..

----------


## eljrmonya

جزاك الله خيرا" 

اللهم اعنا على طاعتك

----------


## أم عزوزي$

مشكوره فديتج 
 :Sobhan:

----------


## غـــلا الروح

تسلمين جزاج الله خير

----------


## @عصفورة دبي@

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي

----------


## Amo0one

مشكوره الغاليه

----------


## صدى الروائع

يارب يعينا على عبادته وشكره 

يزاج الله خير

----------


## hamdane

يزاج الله خير

----------


## أحاسيس 85

> تسلمين جزاج الله خير 
> 
> وعلى كل من ساهم في نشرها

----------


## نونـ

ربي يجزيج كل خير عزيزتي ..

وفالج التوفيق يارب ...

----------


## عابرة سبيل

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## وجه القمــــر

تسلمون ع ردودكم الطيبة

----------


## Candle

مشكووره جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## المتفائلة

في ميزان حسناتك كفيتي و وفيتي و ما قصرتي

----------


## ليسلى

ابارك الله فيك يا اختاه 
اتمنى لك ولجميع الاخوات ان يوفقنا الله لما يحبه ويرضاه
الم لتمكن من قراءة الرسالة التي بعثتهالي علي النت ارجواعادة ارسالها والتواصل ورمضان مبارك

----------


## بنت الوطن

يزاااااااااااااج الله ألف خيييييييييييييييييير
ع الجدول الرمضاني

----------


## ام خموس

موفقين موفقين

----------


## وجه القمــــر

:Sob7an:

----------


## دلع فطوم

الله يوفقج الله يرزقنا الزوج الصالح

----------


## "قلبي رهيييف"

يزاج الله الف خير ما قصرتي اختيه ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج ..

----------


## بنوت العين

تسلمين على مووضووع

----------

